# Logic X with Avid HDX hardware..help



## vlj (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi ..
so My mac 3.5 gig 6 core trash can is on 10.13.6 HIgh sierra, Im running protools Ultimate 20.12, just installed all the new HD drivers etc and am Attempting to Switch to Logic X. I cant for the life of me figure out why it wont play through HDX hardware. It shows up in audio prefs, I can select it, control the sample rate etc but no sound. Any one know if this will actually work? Thak you in Advance...Vj


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 27, 2021)

try beter the duc forums. they are more used to hdx stuff than in this forum






Logic Pro with HDX - Avid Pro Audio Community


Logic Pro with HDX Pro Tools HDX & HD Native Systems (Mac)



duc.avid.com


----------

